#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link para o PR/ SC / RS. Excelente qualidade e o preço muito bom p/ altas velocidades.

## DaspreLinks

Não tenha medo de VIVO Fibra, Bel Fibra. *Quanto mais vc demorar a mudar sua precificação de links e oferecer planos ultra velocidades a preços que o mercado quer, mais difícil vai ficando para sua Empresa....*

Os nosso preços são tão equilibrados para o momento de ultra velocidades que tem provedor que fica pensado realmente crescer! Link é coisa séria. A diferença entre o lucro e o prejuízo muitas vezes está no preço do link.

Compramos muito , temos o melhor conjunto de rotas usamos rede própria com ativos de alta qualidade e capacidade ( temos capacidade de atendimento direto a Provedores em 50% do Rio Grande do Sul, 90% de Santa Catarina e vamos atender em cerca de 3/4 anos a todo o PR).

Temos frentes de obra em várias áreas do Paraná.

A DASPRE projeta arranjos organizados para Backbones , Backhauls e ISP's desde 1994. Experiência em constantemente fazer mudanças de paradigmas, como agora. Ultra altas velocidades e com a conta fechando, com lucro!

Faça a sua empresa ser competitiva. É link para Provedor, não é sobra de link de outro Provedor.. Não é link de operadora de telefonia que via atrás de seus clientes com adsl. Ele sabe onde estão pelo volume de conexões que seu Provedor tem....

*Entre em contato! No PR, Acima de 500 Megas vamos ter o máximo de R$ 23,00 por Mega, sujeito à viabilidade. Preço para fazer acontecer. Ou ficar olhando a concorrência fazer acontecer. Nada de contratos de 3 anos. Preços sujeitos a alteração a qualquer momento e à viabilidade técnica para entrega.*

Velocidades maiores, preços menores. Facilidade para up grades. 

 Entre em Contato! Fica à vontade para nos telefonar. (41) 3151 0016 / (41) 9 9917 8289
Das 9:30 às 18:30, ou 
envie um tel, pode se celular, que lhe telefonamos. 


MAPAS JÁ SUPERADOS. TEMOS MUITO MAIS PONTOS ATIVOS E EM ATIVAÇÃO

----------

